# Setting up new closed chamber.



## Elohi (Jul 2, 2014)

I started setting up a new closed chamber for my Leo's. I have it set up without lamps or substrate. I'm wondering if I'm going to need heat cords to help keep the substrate warmer. Can anyone recommend brands that won't break the bank? I'm having my doubts that lamps alone will keep the substrate warm enough. It's a much bigger enclosure and I'd rather there be some subtle heat from below than more bright above the carapace heat. I'm also going to be using an ultrasonic humidifier in this enclosure for added humidity. Here are some assembly pictures. 












Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Saleama (Jul 2, 2014)

You seem to have forgotten to put the link up to where one can buy these things?  

My 5 x 4 closed chamber stays warm enough with a 60 watt CHE and a fan driven heater I got for $15 at Wal-Mart. The temps do not go down by more than 3 - 4 degrees when the lights go out at night.


----------



## Elohi (Jul 2, 2014)

Saleama said:


> You seem to have forgotten to put the link up to where one can buy these things?
> 
> My 5 x 4 closed chamber stays warm enough with a 60 watt CHE and a fan driven heater I got for $15 at Wal-Mart. The temps do not go down by more than 3 - 4 degrees when the lights go out at night.



Here is the link. 
Lifetime Raised Garden Bed Kit, # 60053 by Lifetime http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055FSKPW/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

I guess I can get some substrate in it and the lamps and see how well it holds heat and humidity. I know I will need to tape the tent to the enclosure to seal it. It's really well made. I'm surprised at the quality for the price. 
And I love that when the Leo's are done with this, it easily comes apart and can be stored or put outside and used for it's intended purpose. lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi (Jul 2, 2014)

And LOL. I grossly underestimated how much substrate I was going to need. WHOOPS! Back to the store I go. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 2, 2014)

WOW! ! ! ! 

This is way cool. Very nice idea. Very nice. I learn something new everyday here in the forum.


----------



## Flipper (Jul 2, 2014)

Wow! That's fantastic! I LOVE this set up! :thumbsUp:

Please keep updating this thread so I can steal your ideas! Again! LOL!

Btw, I'm sorry I can't help with your question but I'm interested in the answer


----------



## tortnmutt (Jul 2, 2014)

Holy freaking brilliant!!!!!!


----------



## Jerry520 (Jul 2, 2014)

Beautiful and convenient. Just wondering if it concludes the bottom and the waterproof pad?


----------



## Elohi (Jul 2, 2014)

Jerry520 said:


> Beautiful and convenient. Just wondering if it concludes the bottom and the waterproof pad?



It doesn't include a bottom. I already had the foam mats ($20 from costco) and I had to buy a heavy duty shower curtain ($9) from Walmart to line the lower section. I bought a pond liner but it was overkill for non burrowing torts so I took it back and spent the $40 towards a crane humidifier. (Which was $55 at target)

I just got back home with more coco coir bricks to get this thing filled up tonight. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi (Jul 2, 2014)

The idea for this enclosure actually came from ShadowRancher in this thread. I think it's going to work beautifully!
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index....new-build-from-this-winter-(pic-heavy).94380/


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi (Jul 2, 2014)

Tomorrow morning I will put the little torts outside in their sunshine pen and take the good stuff from their old enclosure, and their domes, and move them over to the new enclosure and get it set up while they are outside. I forgot to get black duck tape so I'll have to go get some of that to seal the tent top to the body of the enclosure. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## wellington (Jul 2, 2014)

I love this idea. I don't think you will need the added under the substrate heat. With a CHE and a MVB or two CHE's it should be fine. I would set it up and test it out first before spending the extra money on the substrate heater.
Good job to both you and shadowrancher


----------



## Flipper (Jul 2, 2014)

Please post photos!


----------



## Elohi (Jul 2, 2014)

I've got some substrate in it. I have 4 more bricks that I may add tomorrow I added about a 1/4 bag of topsoil then noticed it's got cow manure in the topsoil. Dammit. I'm glad I didn't add anymore than that but it still irritated me that I didn't catch it before I mixed it in. It doesn't smell like manure so I assume that means it's composted or very broken down and no longer full of funky bacteria? It just smells like dirt. Not that a tort would pass up a pile of cow poop if they were to happen upon some LOL. 
Thoughts?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh and I put the tent on and two lights up to keep some heat in it over night. 







Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi (Jul 3, 2014)

Still working...




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 3, 2014)

I can't wait to see it finished. You decorate beautifully, so I know this will look fantastic!


----------



## tortadise (Jul 3, 2014)

Pretty cool. You could use Peat moss. It's decomposed sphagnum moss and that's it. Almost same as coco coir but a big 50# brick of it is only like 12 bucks.


----------



## kball (Jul 3, 2014)

Love it. It's very pretty!


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 3, 2014)

Elohi said:


> I started setting up a new closed chamber for my Leo's. I have it set up without lamps or substrate. I'm wondering if I'm going to need heat cords to help keep the substrate warmer. Can anyone recommend brands that won't break the bank? I'm having my doubts that lamps alone will keep the substrate warm enough. It's a much bigger enclosure and I'd rather there be some subtle heat from below than more bright above the carapace heat. I'm also going to be using an ultrasonic humidifier in this enclosure for added humidity. Here are some assembly pictures.
> View attachment 85900
> 
> View attachment 85901
> ...



is that tent made for that bed?


----------



## Elohi (Jul 3, 2014)

Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi (Jul 3, 2014)

IBeenEasy said:


> is that tent made for that bed?


Yes, the tent came with the beds. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 3, 2014)

Elohi said:


> Yes, the tent came with the beds.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



thats awsome, you did a very nice job, the lil guy's gunna love it


----------



## Elohi (Jul 3, 2014)

Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi (Jul 3, 2014)

I can't wait to put them in it! 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Tort-Rex (Jul 3, 2014)

Now I'm thinking about getting this... If you kept it outside, would I be able to keep my tortoise in it without a light? Would they still get the UV from the sun?


----------



## Saleama (Jul 3, 2014)

Elohi said:


> I've got some substrate in it. I have 4 more bricks that I may add tomorrow I added about a 1/4 bag of topsoil then noticed it's got cow manure in the topsoil. Dammit. I'm glad I didn't add anymore than that but it still irritated me that I didn't catch it before I mixed it in. It doesn't smell like manure so I assume that means it's composted or very broken down and no longer full of funky bacteria? It just smells like dirt. Not that a tort would pass up a pile of cow poop if they were to happen upon some LOL.
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 Most cow manure is actually "cooked" to sanatize. Have you tried the moss "dirt" at Lowes? They have two kinds. The one in the huge bag is very dry and hrd to get right but the $7 bag (2 yards I think) is actually quite nice and similar to coco coir if you do not let it dry out.


----------



## Saleama (Jul 3, 2014)

Tort-Rex said:


> Now I'm thinking about getting this... If you kept it outside, would I be able to keep my tortoise in it without a light? Would they still get the UV from the sun?


 The tent will most likely block all UVB, however, the top is removable and you could take it off for part of the day. You would also not need any light for heat. I would think in the summer this set-up would get too hot during the day. A wire top would be ideal and fairly easy to make.


----------



## Tort-Rex (Jul 3, 2014)

Saleama said:


> The tent will most likely block all UVB, however, the top is removable and you could take it off for part of the day. You would also not need any light for heat. I would think in the summer this set-up would get too hot during the day. A wire top would be ideal and fairly easy to make.


Oh, ok! Thank you so much!


----------



## Elohi (Jul 3, 2014)

Saleama said:


> The tent will most likely block all UVB, however, the top is removable and you could take it off for part of the day. You would also not need any light for heat. I would think in the summer this set-up would get too hot during the day. A wire top would be ideal and fairly easy to make.


It's building humidity and heat is good. Torts are sowing their personalities. Beans is owning the place. Enjoying the slow exploration. Freckles explored and is now fast asleep in the corner that the hide and the wall make, and Watson is completely hidden in a piece of moss from the hut/hide. LOL. 









Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi (Jul 3, 2014)

Whoops sorry Stephen, not sure why it quoted you in my post LOL!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 3, 2014)

I love setting up new enclosures!! One of my favorite things by far!!


----------



## Elohi (Jul 3, 2014)

Beans is really enjoying his new space. Freckles did until she passed out. Watson sat in a corner and watched her buddies explore. Then he went and snuggled in some moss and fell asleep. He is not much of an adventurer like the other two are LOL. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi (Jul 3, 2014)

Forgive me if this is the dumbest question I've ever asked but... 
Do leopards bask much? Mine never seem to? 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 3, 2014)

I think they bask to stay warm so maybe your temps are just at a constant comfortable temperature?


----------



## MichaelS (Jul 3, 2014)

Another great looking enclosure and very creative. You could be a professional tort interior decorator 

Nice idea on the heavy shower curtain as liner. I personally use clear plastic painter drop cloth 2 mil 9 x 12 foot for $5.00 at Lowe's. It works for non diggers just fine also. 

I use the Big Apple heat rope 80 watt 27 feet. It's waterproof sells for $27. http://www.bigappleherp.com/Big-Apple-Flexible-Heat-Ropes. I plug it into my thermostat along with my CHE for night heat and it gets my chamber up to 95% + humidity at night under the CHE... good for stubborn babies that won't sleep in their humid hides like the are supposed too.


----------



## MichaelS (Jul 3, 2014)

Elohi said:


> Forgive me if this is the dumbest question I've ever asked but...
> Do leopards bask much? Mine never seem to?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)



None in my trio (all Greg T's) do either.


----------



## Saleama (Jul 3, 2014)

Elohi said:


> Forgive me if this is the dumbest question I've ever asked but...
> Do leopards bask much? Mine never seem to?
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 mine don't, but then, they are hatch mates of yours so maybe not a good gauge.


----------



## Elohi (Jul 3, 2014)

Hahahaha hahahahahaha. Oh Watson. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 3, 2014)

I like Watson!! He's so michevious!


----------



## Elohi (Jul 3, 2014)

I made a hide made from a $5 hanging basket with a coco liner. I got it at lowes. I cut a section and bent it up. 
I cut the liner into strips and then covered it with damp sheet moss. 



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise (Jul 3, 2014)

Wow how big do Leo's get fully grown ?


----------



## Flipper (Jul 3, 2014)

Looks fab


----------



## Jerry520 (Jul 5, 2014)

Still waiting for your complete pics. How do you seal your tent top with the duck tape?


----------



## txturtledude (Jul 5, 2014)

Elohi said:


> View attachment 85998
> 
> View attachment 85999
> 
> ...


----------



## Elohi (Jul 6, 2014)

Just to update everyone, this enclosure is fantastic. It is working out really well. I am thrilled!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi (Jul 6, 2014)

Elohi(Earth)


----------



## taza (Jul 6, 2014)

Looks awesome!!!!!


----------



## Flipper (Jul 7, 2014)

I soooooo want to do this!!!


----------



## taza (Jul 7, 2014)

I see four lamps. Are two CHE and the others are UVB. Just curious on the requirements.


----------



## Elohi (Jul 7, 2014)

taza said:


> I see four lamps. Are two CHE and the others are UVB. Just curious on the requirements.



No UVB at all actually. They go outside for their UVB. Their are 4 lamps but not all are on at any given time. Two are for night heat. Two are for daytime heat/light. One of my daytime bulbs is in a dimmer to add additional warmth. I plan to switch to thermostats at some point. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi (Jul 7, 2014)

And I have a crane ultrasonic humidifier in during the day. That's working out very well!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## taza (Jul 7, 2014)

Ok thanks, Do you leave the humidifier on always or is it on a timer?


----------



## Saleama (Jul 7, 2014)

taza said:


> Ok thanks, Do you leave the humidifier on always or is it on a timer?


Same question! I had an idea about setting the humidifier on a different timer than the lights and just setting it to go off for 15 minutes every three or four hours. My question though is can the humidifier be turned to the on position and operated in this way? I was looking at the same one monica bought.


----------



## Elohi (Jul 7, 2014)

taza said:


> Ok thanks, Do you leave the humidifier on always or is it on a timer?


 I plan to put it on a timer. Right now I just turn it on during the day and check on it when I check on the Leo's. I haven't found the perfect solution to condensation back flow (dropping). I need better tape LOL. for now I have a hand towel underneath the humidifier to catch any drips. Sometimes it doesn't drop at all, then other times it does. I haven't been using at night since the humidity naturally climbs at night with the lights off. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi (Jul 7, 2014)

Saleama said:


> Same question! I had an idea about setting the humidifier on a different timer than the lights and just setting it to go off for 15 minutes every three or four hours. My question though is can the humidifier be turned to the on position and operated in this way? I was looking at the same one monica bought.



This humidifier is AWESOME. It's super quiet and has worked very well. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jul 9, 2014)

So glad this worked out! I love my little green house....yours is much prettier my tanks would destroy that.


----------



## Sariss (Jul 10, 2014)

This idea gave me enough inspiration to order this kit for my Redfoot!! I'm excited!
Does that humidifier come with the tubing I see?


----------



## JoDee8147 (Jul 10, 2014)

Pretty sure this just went on my birthday list!


----------



## Elohi (Jul 10, 2014)

Sariss said:


> This idea gave me enough inspiration to order this kit for my Redfoot!! I'm excited!
> Does that humidifier come with the tubing I see?



It doesn't actually. I was lucky enough to score that tube from a friend here on the forum. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi (Jul 10, 2014)

This raised bed set up is awesome for the price, especially if you don't have the tools or skills to build with wood. 
I wish I could get these in 4x8 size or some bracket kit to make it that size but I will have to build my next two enclosures for my Russians. That will be quite a chore with my lack of experience. Lol


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Saleama (Jul 10, 2014)

Elohi said:


> This raised bed set up is awesome for the price, especially if you don't have the tools or skills to build with wood.
> I wish I could get these in 4x8 size or some bracket kit to make it that size but I will have to build my next two enclosures for my Russians. That will be quite a chore with my lack of experience. Lol
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 I saw some that were actually 4 x 8 but I do not remember where. Try Home Depot? I do not think they came with the cover but they sell that seperately (for $49.99) and you could just buy an extra one. There are also bracket kits on their web site to make your own out of wood. I think the ones I saw were $39.99 a set. Im thinking hinges would work and not be nearly as costly.


----------



## verda (Jul 10, 2014)

So glad I saw this post, I was just about to have someone help me build a bigger indoor enclosure and had no idea where to start. This is such a awesome enclosure! Thanks for sharing this ^_^


----------



## Sariss (Jul 13, 2014)

I wonder if you could set up two side by side somehow and bore a hole to have a 4x8 enclosure? I guess it's kinda hard with how they are built.


----------



## Elohi (Jul 13, 2014)

Sariss said:


> I wonder if you could set up two side by side somehow and bore a hole to have a 4x8 enclosure? I guess it's kinda hard with how they are built.


Yeah that would probably be pretty challenging but a bridge walls so the tort could take a right turn off the bridge and walk down the path that the two side would create together and escape LOL. This gives me an idea for the future, thank you!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Harry (Jul 14, 2014)

Please vote here:

http://strawpoll.me/2116357

For the best Russian tortoise bedding/substrate.


----------



## tortnmutt (Jul 15, 2014)

There's a magazine called The Gardener or something like that and I'm preeetyyyyy sure they sell kits for raised beds (what this is intended for) that are made out of this same plastic siding. Not sure about a top though but that would be fairly easy to accomplish with PVC pipe and plastic covering.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 16, 2014)

How did you fix the bulbs up there? Are they stable enough (I'm just curious  )


----------



## Sariss (Jul 17, 2014)

We got ours yesterday! Installed the shower curtain today. It was such a ***** to snap together, but we did it! Humphrey won't be moved into this enclosure until mid-August (we are going away and he is being taken care of by a co-worker in his current Zoomed Tortoise Table).
My husband was very proud of himself.


----------



## kball (Jul 19, 2014)

Where did ull get those


----------



## Elohi (Jul 19, 2014)

kball said:


> Where did ull get those


Amazon
There is a link in this thread somewhere or you can search for "lifetime raised garden bed"


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## kball (Jul 27, 2014)

R those real plants


----------



## Elohi (Jul 27, 2014)

kball said:


> R those real plants


All of them are artificial but I am going to be experimenting with some live plants soon. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## littleginsu (Jul 27, 2014)

Great minds, I bought the kit too! I was going to use it for an outdoor enclosure next summer, it never dawned on me it use it indoors!! I will bet setting mine up soon... And that basket hut is brilliant!!


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 27, 2014)

Elohi said:


> All of them are artificial but I am going to be experimenting with some live plants soon.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Spider worts are nice , melon grow easily for me... Purslane likes our desert heat, petunias I'm not sure (they are sold everywhere here, most die in summer then grow in winter)... Good luck!


----------



## Star-of-India (Jul 27, 2014)

Very cool! I just ordered 2.


----------



## NicoleMarie (Aug 7, 2014)

i just got mine last week for an outdoor pen, still gotta add more soil and things to hide in but the past few days hes loved it in there. so did my baby beardie for some snacks lol


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 8, 2014)

Very creative! 


May, Aussies, & THBs
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Sariss (Aug 12, 2014)

New home is starting to come together! We moved Humphrey in today.


----------



## Wolfen (May 22, 2018)

Can you attach 2 of them together


----------



## Wolfen (May 29, 2018)

@Elohi @Sariss

How's the humidity inside without the humidifier?


----------



## Hugo's Home (May 29, 2018)

Wolfen said:


> @Elohi @Sariss
> 
> How's the humidity inside without the humidifier?


I'm sure you could cut a hole out the side and attach them I think someone has actually done that recently. Also as long as your substrate is kept moist you shouldn't need a humidifier in there since it is pretty much sealed. Alot of people seem to be using this setup now.


----------

